# we riding at mudcreek



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

me and a group of my buddies r goin to mudcreek in jacksonville tx on the 15 16 and 17th of this month and i was wandering is anybody gona be ther that weekend. also would like a few suggestions bout what r the best areas in the park to ride we r into deep mud and water. ive never been ther and any info or advice will be helpful. also what are yalls opions on the park.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

From what Ive heard of mud creek, you can leave out in the morning and not return till the next day!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats right .. go down highline can turn right go past sand pit almost to 79 turn right go threw a creek and ride all the way to 79 then go under bridge ride on the other side it gets nasty over there... or find any trail and ride on...... bring plenty of beer when you ride it can get like steve said , and i hate running out of beer...lol


----------

